# IUI cancelled before starting - some advice if anyone has it please



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi

I was looking for some advice please.  I went to the clinic today for my first scan to check that all was fine and dandy before I started my first cycle of IUI.  Unfortunately it seems that there is something (a cyst/"persistant follicle" or un-ovulated egg) in my right ovary (i am currently day 3 so there shouldn't be anything there).  as a result of this, I was told I couldn't start my IUI, as the drugs might cause this to become a large cyst that can then only be removed with surgery  .

I was wondering, has anyone else had this happen to them (I have PCOS and don't know if this makes a difference), and how did they sort it out, as I am now extremely worried that my treatment is going to be put on hold indefinitely.  Does anyone know of this, and whether there are any tests or treatments etc. that can be done to work out what it is, and hurry it along.  I am concerned because I was taken off Clomid and told to start IUI due to the fact that my DH has variable   count, and at the moment his   is great, so we would have a better chance of success.  but if we are now going to have to miss a few cycles while this gets sorted out, it might go back down again.

In a nutshell (as I have rambled on a bit now  ) does anyone have any advice please.  I desperately want to start with the IUI, whilst everything is going so well with DH.  and really don't want to miss more than this one cycle if it can be helped, as I am feeling rather low about it all  

H x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Helen, I'm sorry i don't have any advice really about your situation but i just wanted to let you know that i am thinking of you and sending you lots of luck  & love! 
Its really hard when things dint go as planned, i know how you feel!! 
I hope everything gets sorted and I'm sure someone will reply to you with some good advice,
Good luck 
Britta xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi helen

had exactly same thing happen to me on second try last Novemeber - its gutting I know.  They found a 72mm by 42 mm cyst on my ovary on my day 9 scan and had to stop treatment in case of any probs with cyst getting bigger etc - we were devastated cos we'd got our hopes up that things were finally getting started!  Icouldn't stop crying for a few days after - DH was beginning to despair!  My cons refered me to a specialist in gynae to discuss possibilities (we went privately for this consultation just to speed things up - it was relatively cheap compared to all other expenses we have had recently!).  In a nutshell, we had scheduled surgery (by same cons but on NHS) to remove the cyst just after new year but then I was refered for a scan day after boxing day cos had bad back and adominal pain - and the cyst had gone!  It hadn't burst, just mysteriously vanished (as i'm told they can do, especially if they are to do with normal cycle - mine wasn't (apparently they tell by taking blood tests what kind it is due to hormones the cysts give out) and it still went!  So had IUI in Jan, with menopur instead of clomid as this minimises risk of cysts (and none were there this time)- BFN i'm afraid and have had a lap, hysteroscopy and treatment to reove endo last week (again, same cons on NHS)!  Going back to clinic next week to discuss where next - hopefully start tx again in next couple of months.

Try not to get too down - since finding that out in November time has just disappeared and look what has happened for us!  Hopefully you will see a cons soon and find out what your options are - have the clinic arranged anything for you?  If you do have to wait it is worth it in the long run.  Try not to see it as a set back but a step forward - if this cyst has been there a while it could be part of the problem?  Better to find out now than after drugs have made it worse. 

Sending you a big   cos know you must feel crap - but it will happen for you soon  

x


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Britta for your thoughts, it means a lot to know people are thinking of you, and understand how you feel.

Thank you also, Tessa, I am sorry you have been having a rubbish time too!!  

I am a bit concerned about the whole thing, as the nurse didn't really tell us what we could expect to happen next, so I feel  a little bit out on a limb.  we are going back for a 12 day scan to see if it is still there or if there are any eggs, but that was it.  We aren't due to see the consultant until september, which is a bit of a worry!  

Thanks for letting me know about your situation though,it gives me a better idea of what to expect, and what might happen next, and maybe I'll have a better list of questions put together for next week (as today I just kind of sat there, was all a bit taken aback by it all). 

Thanks again, and loads of     and   for you both!!

H x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Helen

Hope you are feeling abit more together - it knock the stuffing out of you a bit i think.

good luck for day 12 scan - hopefully everything has settled down a bit.  Good idea to write questions down - I always forget things during cons!

 
x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Helen,
The Exact same thing happened to me last month, on my first day 2 baseline scan & blood test and there was a big cyst, which was an old follicle left from my previous period.  I was told I couldn't start the IUI because the cyst had caused my oestrogen levels to be high and so the drugs wouldn't work properly and that I was to wait until the next month.   I was a bit freaked, like you, because I didn't really understand what it was, but apparently this happens alot and the nurse told me It would go of it's own accord by the next month and was nothing to worry about, In fact she thought it had probably caused the bleeding & It wasn't a proper AF.  It had come on exactly day 28 and certainly felt like a proper AF. 

Anyway 2 weeks little the   came again and on my day 2 scan it HAD completely disappeared. (well there was a tiny grey patch where it had been)  (I had been putting a hot water bottle on my stomach & sending cyst blasting vibes to my womb , but I don't think this is vital!)  I'm sure you'll be fine next time.  Please try not to worry like the nurse said, It's better to try on a good cycle.

Sending you lots of positive cyst blasting vibes     

Hally55  xx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi hally

thanks for that, you have really put my mind at rest!  It's quite a relief to think that it is possible that   will arrive before a month, so that we can get on with our treatment.  it is the waiting that is really doing my head in  .  I spoke to the nurse yesterday and she said virtually the same thing that yours did, which was that she thought that my test results suggested that is was a "non-functioning follicle", which sounds like what you had.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed though that mine goes as quickly as yours did!!  I'll get my hot water bottle out the airing cupboard!!

Fingers crossed also for you, and your current cycle!! sending you loads of     and  

Take care
helen x


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, sorry to hear about your problems, my first I.U.I was cancelled just before insemination day as I had produced too many follicles, it is heartbreaking as you get so hyped over the whole experience. My turn to ramble on.....
We just found out (Monday) that our fourth I.U.I failed on a negative preg blood test. Third one (last aug) worked but unfortunately ended in a m/c @ 6 weeks. Gives you hope & makes us even more determined to carry on with it, am going to start again next month.
Would love to chat with u.
Clare


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Clare

just bumping this up for you to help you with direction on the website.  

I am sure you will get some lovely replies and support from these special ladies.

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------

